

Ask HN: When does the Summer 2012 YC batch application process start? - RuchitGarg


======
pg
We'll have the application online in a few days probably.

~~~
RuchitGarg
Thanks Paul

------
2pasc
Demo Day for YC W12 is mid-March, so I assume mid April as they need to be
focused on the current batch and assist them with fund raising before they can
focus on the new applications...Then interviews would be around early January
for an early July start...

